# Looking for D&D and/or D20 Gamers in Southern Maine



## Keelee (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm a first time tabletopper (been playing online D20 and D&D games for ages now, though) looking for a D20 or D&D game in Southern Maine.

I'm located near Fryeburg, but can travel to Portland or parts of northern New Hampshire if need be.


Contact me!

E-Mail: belvot@aol.com

AIM: aeternus dolor


----------

